# balance off jumps



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

From the SA videos it looks like the shoulders are supposed to be parallel to the board at all times. The board should obviously be parallel to the ground when you launch, and the board should be parallel to the ground when you land. So your board (and you) should rotate gradually forward through the jump. That's the way I read it, and that's what it feels like on the good jumps. I sometimes land tail-first and that feels wrong, and when I land nose first it scares the shit out of me!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I kinda wonder this too because I always land a little back when I land spins. I find that sometimes I even go so far back I almost cork but then without even trying somehow end up landing just fine. :dunno:


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

You have the most balance when you are parallel with your board. If you are going for corks you want to be parallel with the slope.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

i've been told before that on last rotation of the spin you drop your shoulder so your shoulder is parallel to the slope.
Otherwise when your shoulder is level, you land on the tail since the landing area is not level (slope down).


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thx for the info, maybe i will try to get some video soon so that ppl can see what im doing wrong.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Snowolf's video says when leading into the slope to dip the front shoulder a little. But that was a beginner video so it may be different.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Justin,

Regardless the slope of the jump, you should try and pop up into a level spin, its natural to end up in the backseat when you rotate if you dont get this tactic.

Try focusing on popping up off the lip and getting flat, really andytime you jump, straight or spin you want to do this. You can shift your weight a bit in the air for your landing easily, but if you pop off at an angle its tough to get it back. work on getting your knees into your chest too, that helps me get flat and balanced.


----------

